# Brauche Dringend hilfe wegen - Abmahnung wegen illegaler..!!



## Trasher (25 Februar 2006)

Hi @ all

ich habe großes problem und wollte euch dringend fragen was ihr mir dazu empfehlen könnt. Und zwar habe ich echt voll den Müll gebaut, und zwar habe ich bücher als pdf format bei ebay verkaufen wollen. Ich weiß das war dumm von mir. Aber nun habe ich 2  Einschreiben und per mail nen 8 eiten Brief von einen Anwalt erhalten.

Aber was mich am meisten intressiert ist: kommt nun auf mich zu? Übrigens ich bin 17 jahre alt und nicht geschäftsfähig vieleicht ist dies ein grund was entscheident ist.

Großes Danke schon mal im voraus. Wäre echt nett von euch wenn ihr euch dies durchliesst!

Und nun der Brief:


> *Wegen illegaler Verwertung geschützter Schriftwerke u.a.*
> 
> Sehr geehrter Herr ****,
> 
> ...



Großes Danke schon mal im voraus.

*[An markierten Stellen editiert - bitte NUBs beachten! Keine Namensnennungen etc. - Posting insgesamt anonymisiert]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## SEP (25 Februar 2006)

Auf diese konkrete Einzelfallfrage zum rechtlichen Vorgehen darf und wird hier keine Antwort gegeben werden.
Es wird anheim gestellt, rechtliche Hilfe bei zugelassenen Beratungsstellen gem. Rechtsberatungsgesetz zu suchen, z.B. bei Anwälten oder Verbraucherzentralen.
Auf die (Nutzungsbedingungen NUBs) wird ergänzend hingewiesen.
:stumm:


----------

